# What is it about a bash that makes it good?



## lozonloz (Aug 6, 2013)

OK, this post is basically coming off the fact that I didn't get to go to a bash this year because the best ones are in the US and transatlantic airfare is harsh. But I was thinking about the one I attended last year as the girls I had met were clearly having a great time this time round. 

In Anthropology there's this book called The Tourist which outlines a theory behind the motivation for people travelling. The theory goes (basically) that people are searching for the authentically social that can't be found in modern society. So they're looking in other, foreign societies.

And I thought, when we attend a bash are we creating our own little society because we can't get the social contact we want from our own? 

At a bash, I feel free and safe and sexy. Because in this little society that exists for a few days in a hotel somewhere, I know most people there aren't going to hurt me or shame me just because, and that the people that surround me aren't going to make me feel worthless. The little voice in the back of my head that tells me I'm not good enough goes and hides under a rock for awhile and I have the freedom to be myself without fear of reprisal. 

It is absolutely bizarre how I didn't realise how inhibited I am by that fear until it wasn't there for a few days. Last year I really, really, REALLY didn't want to come home (crying may have occurred).

So I have this pet theory that a bash is great not just cos it's a break from work, or a chance to hook up, but because we have our own little pocket society where we exist as human beings and not amorphous blobs.

....Admittedly, this pocket society also involves being overtly sexualised fairly often, but if I'm not feeling for flirting I can just attach myself to some rocking BBW for chatting about rocking BBW stuff without getting kicked out of the pool by needle stares.

Thoughts people? Like a bash? Don't like a bash? Why?


----------



## Marlayna (Aug 6, 2013)

I love a bash! I can be myself and not be judged. I can dance with abandon, dress sexy, and get drunk. I can flirt with handsome men and not fear rejection.
Now that I'm married, my bash days are over... but I have some great memories.


----------



## Saoirse (Aug 6, 2013)

I dont feel the need to attend a bbw bash. I party just fine!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Aug 6, 2013)

I love going to bashes! I haven't been in awhile due to financial constraints. It's usually a fun, warm, loving, accepting experience. The only problem I ever had was that I never got any attention from men. The men that were at the bashes only seemed to be interested in the super sized ladies. Darn it!!!! I would go to another bash in a moment if I had the funds!


----------

